# Sarah Longfield (Sarah Shreds) shows how she plays CAFO



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2012)

So maybe it's just me, but when I saw Sarah L playing CAFO on youtube I was like, "Hey, that's not the way you play it!" and wondered what she was doing. But I was too lazy to figure it out. Anyway, apparently a few other people wondered so she just did a vid showing it. Which is cool because I love sweep taps myself. 

Edit:  here's the link...


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 24, 2012)

and that vid would be where... ?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> and that vid would be where... ?



 I guess that would help! I just put it up there...


----------



## phrygian12 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay for more kick ass female guitarist.


----------



## Osorio (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty interesting lesson, that piece always intrigued me. Seems like a more efficient way of doing it... Playing that first note on 19th on the Low B string (I believe it was) seems so... excessive, to me.
This looks more comfortable, albeit not necessarily easier by any margin.


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks easier.. I'm gonna give it a go.. I doubt it IS easier.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 3, 2012)

Watching Tosin play CAFO makes me cringe... mostly from terror that such speeds are attainable, but also that he's doing it sans pinky. Ms. Shred's version probably intonates more nicely whatwith it being on not-fat strings above the 12th fret.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I actually can sweep the passage easier, but after seeing this vid I see how she rearranges sweeps into sweep taps. It's pretty easy to figure out how to Sarah-ize sweeps in her covers once you watch this. Her Mea Culpa sweep taps are fun to mess around with as well. Good practice for my sweep taps.


----------

